# Some Spider Photographs - Cabo San Lucas, Mexico



## flamingpie (Jan 9, 2015)

I spent quite a bit of my vacation last week photographing the local spiders and I thought I would share them with my fellow true spider fans on here! Mostly jumping spiders, although I did find quite a few orb weavers (only one in a position to be photographed at all well), and I got two shots of a spider I don't entirely recognize. Possibly a lynx? 

The quality is far from perfect, as my good camera is busted and all I had was my phone, but the lighting was pretty good and I was able to get extremely close to most of them to make up for that. I mostly just wanted to share these, but if anyone can make an ID on any of them, that would be awesome too!



























That's just a couple of them, resized to actually fit on here. The rest  photos can be found in my imgur gallery here, because there's 50 of them and they're kind of huge.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 9, 2015)

3 Salti's, 1 lynx and 1 heckifiknow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flamingpie (Jan 9, 2015)

The Snark said:


> 3 Salti's, 1 lynx and 1 heckifiknow.


Ah, the noble heckifiknow. Such beautiful creatures. 

ETA: Perusing the web now, I'm pretty sure the orb weaver is some kind of Gasteracantha, but beyond that I got nothing.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 9, 2015)

1st jumper is Habronattus calcaratus

2nd Jumper is Menemerus bivittatus, very common in southern california, pantropical, with an enormous range, and found in several different countries.

The green lynx is unidentifiable without a ventral shot, but kinda looks like peucetia longipalpa

 the orb weaver looks similar to Gasteracantha cancriformis, but the pattern is kinda off, however orb weavers are polymorphic, so it could be right.  It's definitely within the range of this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flamingpie (Jan 9, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> 1st jumper is Habronattus calcaratus
> 
> 2nd Jumper is Menemerus bivittatus, very common in southern california, pantropical, with an enormous range, and found in several different countries.
> 
> ...


That's really helpful! Having just googled both sp. you mentioned, I think you're definitely right about them both, and I think you're probably right about the orb weaver as well. Obviously no way I can go get a ventral shot of the lynx, but thanks for an educated guess, regardless. I'm learning when it comes to jumpers and orb weavers, but I know next to nothing about lynx spiders.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingpie said:


> ... but I know next to nothing about lynx spiders.


Lynx is lynx is lynx. Nobody is going to be able to tell the make and model when you can make sharp 90 degree turns to reality at >400 miles per second anyway.
For your lynx trivia, I was watching one the other day. Apparently the sensors hooked to the setae are so sensitive it was able to spot a fly on the other side of the leaf it was sitting on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

